# One minute to go!



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...0623381963

Opening bid $1695.00...and it's used!


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Ah, ya missed out! 

So, here's another, used, but it has TWO MTS decoders to remove for only $1495.00! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/LGB-20892-Sumpt...467102?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item2a0bf895de


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

I'll take 3 at that price!!!!!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Sorry...Don't do steam but they are nice looking engines


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

Gee, last one of those I bought w/LGB sound, I paid $350 for, an it was like new !!! Really hard to 
believe they've appreciated that much in 2 years, methinks they haven't, just another case of 
"fools and their money will soon be parted"... hehe
Paul R...


----------



## silverstatespecialties (Jan 2, 2008)

But it's closet-kept!! NIC (New-In-Closet)!!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Some poor guy got took. Later RJD


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

That's all we need. 

Trains coming out of the closets.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

I saw this kinda carp (sp) happen with the local Trash Collectors of America many years ago. 
Get something used sold at auction for a high price, that makes their NIB carp (sp) worth a fortune.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Curmudgeon on 04 Dec 2010 11:19 PM 
Ah, ya missed out! 

So, here's another, used, but it has TWO MTS decoders to remove for only $1495.00! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/LGB-20892-Sumpt...467102?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item2a0bf895de Darn....... I missed out and was going to buy it for a next years Evial bay sale for two more grand or to higest bider with a cap around $10,000. Sniff.. 
Sniff.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

No surprise to me, see over the top prices like that all the time of Ebay, alot of these guys think _anything_ made by LGB is worth its weight in gold Kuggerants, like a Stainz BIN price of $495 ?. The trouble is that if you put a few of these overpriced items on your watch list you'll see that 99.9% never sell, Hmm, wonder why?


----------



## gtrainman (Jan 5, 2008)

Shoot!
I missed out on it too.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...p;viewitem=

It would have been nice to have a third number #250 that was oneof the 120 anniversary made in Germany limited edition run of only 500 locos. 
Oh well, I better start watching Ebay again.

BTW,
Those 120th editions one sold for about $1250-$1650 at LGB ATS Stores when they were released several years ago.

The newer #250's with a gray smoke box front were made in China.


----------



## bvdrr (Jan 3, 2008)

Whats the difference between the # 250 and the #254? Are they the same and what scale are they? The reason I want to know is somebody just gave me one almost new in the box and it is way smaller than my Bachmann stuff. 

Fred


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Difference-is price. Later RJD


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Or this one:

 LGB Wilson Brothers Circus Scale 3 Ring Tent OutDr NEW 

 US $3,355.99. I believe I obtained this very tent structure for about $250.00 or less on Ebay about two years ago.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

eBay is a two way street. 

Sometimes the seller does not know what they have, so they put too much in the listing, but not always. 

Otherwise, how I got one of these (ran great, no box, needed a few detail parts) for $50.... 

http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?im...id=df603aa9bd0521687e63fa056b430c54&l=english 

The title of the listing was "German Steam Engine" and listed in the Postwar Lionel O scale section. 

I also missed out on one of their nice newer DB diesels (listed in the HO section) but it ended around 2:00 AM and my proxy bid of $80 was beat by one bid.


----------

